# Now for the BIG BOY!!



## gabowman (Nov 13, 2004)

My son downed this bruiser on his 23rd birthday....11/11/04. He weighed 300 lbs. on foot and sports a 12 point rack with kickers. At the bases the antlers measured 6 & 1/2 " and has an 18 & 3/4" spread. This buck green scores 188 & 3/8 ". This one also came from Ohio.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Nov 13, 2004)

*Wow*

That's a life's dream!!! 

What a deer!!!!!


----------



## gabowman (Nov 13, 2004)

Here's another pic to blow you guys away like it did me.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 13, 2004)

*Woah...*

...What a MONSTER...Tell him Congrats..


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 13, 2004)

Thats a MONSTER!!!  Give us the specs of the hunt!!


----------



## meriwether john (Nov 13, 2004)

EGADS!!!!!


----------



## jrgriggs (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow thats a huge buck way to go and happy birthday to him


----------



## Timberman (Nov 13, 2004)

:speechles


----------



## Rebel 3 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice buck.  Your son was born on the same exact day in 1981 as me.  Ironically, I killed my biggest buck on my birthday last year and it was also a 12 point, but nothing like that.  That thing is big as a bear!


----------



## nchunter (Nov 13, 2004)

:speechles    :speechles   

man what a deer!


----------



## hnter270 (Nov 13, 2004)

that is the biggest thing i have ever seen in my life. i just stared at the second pic of the deer hangin up for like 20 mins


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 13, 2004)

I glad you told everyone it came from Ohio. When I saw that "Hoss" I was sure that it came from Deep Creek area. Nice Deer.


----------



## tknight (Nov 14, 2004)

That is one huge buck, congrats.  Deer of a life time no doubt.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 14, 2004)

That is the "MAN".  Congrats to the happy hunter.

Jim


----------



## leo (Nov 14, 2004)

*gabowman, thats AWESOME....*

and then some, I don't think my 4 wheeler is big enough to get one like that out of the woods :speechles 


Thanks for sharing the great pics with us, if those pics don't get us Ga hunters pumped nothing will  

leo


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 14, 2004)

AWESOME BUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbabuck (Nov 14, 2004)

....I not sure my 2500 Cummins would get that BIGGGG Boy out of the woods !!!

Congrats


----------



## ramblinrack (Nov 14, 2004)

good-googly-moogly...............
what a buck!!!! congrats to your son.


----------



## HT2 (Nov 14, 2004)

*G B....*

Yep that is a "definite" shooter.......  

Definitely a deer of a lifetime........

Good Goin'!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabowman (Nov 14, 2004)

*The story best of my recollection...forewarned....it's long!*

Allen was sitting in his climber on the edge of a woodlot and a weed field. About 15 yds to his left he had a wooded draw running out into a field and that draw separated the weed field from a corn filed. The previous morning he had seen a really big buck chasing a doe out in the weed field about 200 yds from him as they ran back down into the draw so he moved his stand about 30 yds and got on the edge of the woodline instead of back in the woodlot. Around 7:30 AM deer started stirring around him. He saw a couple bald headed deer and a small 4 pter right where he had his stand the precvious day as thoise deer fed around for a little while before moving off. About 8:30 AM he saw a really large 8 pointer walking straight to him from out of the weed field. With no leaves on any of the trees in Ohio, he was pretty much pegged by this buck and couldnt stand up, much less try to raise and draw his bow. He was on his butt in the stand with nothing he could do. No cover at all in between him and the field the deer was in. According to Allen it looked to have long tines, approx. 10-12 inches long and a width of 17-18 inches. He added that this 8 pter looked to have 4 to 5 inch bases, a really nice deer that he'd have loved to had gotten a shot at... at the time. By the time the deer got to him he added that he was pretty much tore up over it though. 

Well, the buck came straight on in within 10 yds but kept an eye in his direction so he couldnt move. The deer finally made a turn and as quickly as it turned there was cover that stayed between allen and the 8 pter. He simply had to watch the deer walk away without getting a shot.

For 10 minutes he was kicking his own butt for not getting a shot at such a large animal. He knew these size animals are very rare for us Georgia boys and he wanted a deer like that as bad as anyone would, maybe even more. He said that the body on this 8 pter was really hugh, unlike anything he had ever seen before.

As I was saying, about 10 minutes afterwards, he spotted a button buck moving from the draw of woods into the weed field to his left. When this button stepped from that draw he was about 15 yards away from Allen. Allen started playing with this button sniffing/snorting thru his nose and watching the button's reactions. A minute later the button ran out into the field and ole big boy stepped out into the field where the button had been standing. Immediately Allen stood, lifted his bow and drawed all in one swift fluid motion. The buck looked straight at Allen as he settled the top pin right in front of the right leg, knowing from the angle the deer was standing the arrow would pass thru the vitals exiting out the back of the front leg on the left side of the deer. He touched the trigger watching the arrow bury up right in the sweet spot he was aiming. The buck whirled left and ran along the draw/field line until he collapsed about 30 yards from where he was shot. 

Allen couldnt get down immediately. He had to set down for 5 or 10 minutes to get it all back together before he fell out of his stand. He kept it together long enough to make the shot count but I guess his nerves let loose after that.  

Sorry so long but I hope I didnt omit too much of his story as he was pretty excited when he told me all about it.....but then again I was pretty excited listening to it too.  

GB

Allen shoots a PSE bow, alum. Easton 2114's, Muzzy 100 gr. broadheads


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 14, 2004)

Great story!!

...But you get arrested around here if your in/around a "weed" field... HA!!


----------



## marknga (Nov 14, 2004)

UNBELIEVABLE BUCK! The first pic is like WOW what a deer and that 2 picture is like WHAT DA ????????? I keep going back and man that is just hard to comprehend. What a hunt! Congrats on a buck of a lifetime.

Mark


----------



## Hawg (Nov 14, 2004)

Awesome Buck, Truely a northern monster........Congratulations


----------



## gordylew (Nov 14, 2004)

Either thats a huge deer or  you neglected to tell us your sons a dwarf.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 14, 2004)

Thats one BIG buck. Glad it all came together for him. To think if he had shot the first one he would have probably never seen this one. Wow!!


----------



## Duff (Nov 15, 2004)

Man, oh man, oh man what a buck! My jaw is now laying on my puter desk. That is not a huge buck, that is THE huge buck. Thanks for sharing the story and pics w/us.

Congrats to your son Butch and man was that not a trip of a lifetime?


----------



## Echo (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh my,what a BUCK!!Congrat's to the hunter on taking such a monarch!!

Echo


----------



## Duff (Nov 15, 2004)

Had to take another look at this joker this morning to make sure I hadn't imagined it.  WOW :speechles


----------



## cpaboy (Nov 15, 2004)

What a PIG!!!!!!!  He has a body like an elk.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 15, 2004)

Good God O' Mighty!


----------



## mpowell (Nov 15, 2004)

gabowman said:
			
		

> Allen shoots a PSE bow, alum. Easton 2114's, Muzzy 100 gr. broadheads



yeah, for allen, aluminum arrows, and muzzys! 

first we had "hogzilla".  now, the pic you posted looks like "buckzilla"!

good lord, what a buck!


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 15, 2004)

:speechles wow :speechles


----------



## Malimn (Nov 18, 2004)

PLEASE Tell me your friend is about 3'6 or something!!!  OMG!! That is a HUGE and I mean a HUGE buck...

Congrats on his hunt and one day may we all see one like that in our trophy room


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 21, 2004)

I thought the "The Terminator" was just a movie !!  Yikes!!


----------



## marknga (Nov 30, 2004)

just wanted to bump this one back up and make sure all of our new members get to see it.

Mark


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 30, 2004)

Taht second pic looks like something out of "When Animals Attack"!  Did he really shoot it because it was so HUGE or was he just afraid to climb down knowing that thing was in the woods?


----------



## Guy (Nov 30, 2004)

That is one BIG deer!  Congrats!


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Nov 30, 2004)

Man if he had just had one more year......

OH MY GAWD

Seriously, that thing is huge.  Check the dang record books man cause that is a hoss.

WHEW!

Kudos to your son.

MBD


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 30, 2004)

HOW did I miss this thread??!!!

WOW!!!!


I mean WOW!

Now THAT is a deer!!!   


WOW!!!!



Did I say WOW??!!!


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 2, 2004)

*my goodness*

Wow


----------



## gabowman (Dec 24, 2004)

Just wanted to share with you guys the finished product. We havent officially scored his buck yet but the smaller 10 pter. Allen killed with his bow couple years ago went 118 pts. His largest buck green scored 188 & 3/8 pts.


----------



## Duff (Dec 25, 2004)

I would take that as my next 20 Christmas Presents


----------



## Bloodandguts (Dec 31, 2004)

*more pics wanted*

that's a great picture, and everything is perfectly framed and situated.  I printed it out. Please feel free to send more pics of guys from 16-25 with dead deer or guns.  I can share some of the ones I have as well. 
RM of R.


----------



## devolve (Jun 14, 2005)

What county in OH?


----------



## darrelllu613 (Jun 14, 2005)

I've never seen a buck that size...awesome..


----------



## cowboyron (Jun 14, 2005)

WHOA what a Buck.....makes me want to go to Ohio.


----------



## Racor (Jun 14, 2005)

That's a great looking buck.

I hunt in Highland and Ross counties in Ohio (some Butler and Warren too). Where abouts was that boy taken?

Got to love the chest and neck on that thing. Its a great deer. Congrats!


----------



## raghorn (Jun 15, 2005)

I may have missed it somewhere in your post,but what does a monster like that weigh?It looks like one of those 300lb. Canadian bucks!Dont know if I could keep it together long enough to make a shot or not, but I surely would like to have that problem once in my life.Well,maybe twice.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 15, 2005)

He said the buck weighed 300 on the hoof.  What a beast.  Looks great on the wall too.

Jim


----------



## huntnnut (Jun 15, 2005)

That's a hoss, sho'nuff!

He needed taken out, before he hurt someone...  

Congrats to your son gabowman, thats a great buck!


----------



## jman9977 (Jun 17, 2005)

Birthday buck what could be better. congrats on a nice trophy


----------



## JCASH (Jun 17, 2005)

Wow!!!!! What A Buck!
Just Seeing Those Pictures Fires Me Up!!!!
Congrats On A Trophy Of Your Lifetime.


----------



## jcwduck (Jun 26, 2005)

Is your son Alan, I think I went to school with him.


----------



## highcountryscott (Jun 26, 2005)

That story took me to fantasy land, I was born in Ohio, maybe I should of stayed. I've been pretty happy with Minnasnowda bow hunting. Tell him congrats on a great buck and great shot too.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 1, 2005)

I wanted to bump this thread up...This is a huge deer...Congrats to gabowmans son....


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2005)

Now that`s a deer!!


----------



## Dub (Nov 1, 2005)

That ain't no whitetail......gotta be one of them mutant deer with moose genes spliced in his DNA.

Tell him congradulations on a fantastic deer.....or whatever that massive thing is.


----------



## Phat Mitch (Nov 1, 2005)

Ah can you say MASSIVE


----------



## TallPines (Nov 2, 2005)

That thing is amazing.


----------



## Moose Master (Nov 2, 2005)

Truly a great buck....Congrats!


----------



## oneshot (Nov 3, 2005)

that is one big toebig toebig toebig toe of a deer!!


----------



## oneshot (Nov 3, 2005)

well i dont know how that last post got like that but w.e haha congrats


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 3, 2005)

oneshot said:
			
		

> well i dont know how that last post got like that but w.e haha congrats


that is what happens when the censor catches a filtered word


----------

